# Arrows landing left



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade:im not scared to answer this ;ok here goes,are you shooting off the shelf ?? if so what fletching are you using? my guess is the left impact is from the bow hand. you can get away with a lot on the release hand. but that bow hand is VERY important..i would make a finger sling[if you dont already have one] hook the thumb-index fingers.most archers still use a shoe string.dont try to control the bow let it jump forward the string will keep it from falling, and keep the grip where it needs to be. DONT move the bow hand till you hear it hit the target. if you use plastic fletching...get some feathers..the tab may also be a issue, get one that has a spacer so it not east to pinch the arrow nock....use the finger tips not to deep in the hand this will help you some if you are plucking the string..and pinching the thing...... this should help, without watching you shoot it could be a thousand different things..trying to help saw no one else answered your threads...mike


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Shooting with both eyes open? If so, you may be left eye dominant.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

he said hes rt handed..so left eye dominant would move it to the rt not the left. if im not mistaken.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

mike 66 said:


> he said hes rt handed..so left eye dominant would move it to the rt not the left. if im not mistaken.


You are mistaken. I'm right handed and left eye dominant. I know all too well what it can do to you if you use the wrong eye.

Here's why in a quick little diagram I threw together.









If you use the arrow point to "aim from", most do even if they think they're shooting instinctively, you will move the arrow point into the line of sight of your dominant eye in order to get the point on the target. In actuality, the angle of the arrow coming across from the right will cause the arrow to miss way left. If you use a sight pin, the pin can move to compensate, although not all sights have enough adjustment.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks for pointing that out, guess i need to slow down here some i never gave it any thought which way cross shooter impact the butt im always to busy watching the head and the bow first few shots. if i do see issues then i address them... im a hands on guy ..sorry to jack this thread. so sir do you close one eye or do you use a blocker..patch. etc etc.?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

mike 66 said:


> thanks for pointing that out, guess i need to slow down here some i never gave it any thought which way cross shooter impact the butt im always to busy watching the head and the bow first few shots. if i do see issues then i address them... im a hands on guy ..sorry to jack this thread. so sir do you close one eye or do you use a blocker..patch. etc etc.?


I'm not sure if you're talking to me but I shoot cross dominant with both eyes open. After a couple decades of shooting, I have no problem with both eyes open. The only time it gets me, if at all, is when shooting my trad gear. Because there's no peep sight to signal my brain to use that eye, I have to make sure I'm using the correct eye. 

I shoot all my rifles and shotguns with my left hand, but when I was a kid, I didn't have a left handed bow option.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hummmm interesting,you dont squint, blink, or see double then divide the gap... . i guess over the years you learned to trust the brighter vision of the two . and you trust it .that must have taken some hard work....and dedication to over come that


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

mike 66 said:


> hummmm interesting,you dont squint, blink, or see double then divide the gap... . i guess over the years you learned to trust the brighter vision of the two . and you trust it .that must have taken some hard work....and dedication to over come that


Nope, no squint or anything. You can retrain your brain but it takes time. It's much easier to just start out correctly. When I did start shooting a bow with a peep, I closed my left eye. Then after some time, I started to keep it open and eventually it just worked.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

well i guess i had a brain fart huntinsker for some reason i kept thinking just the way you showed, but i kept thinking then it needs to come to the rt to be on target..mike


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

once again sorry for jacking the thread .


----------

